
Proper Sleeping Posture for ‘Brain Drain’ - neverminder
https://americanpostureinstitute.com/proper-sleeping-posture-for-brain-drain/
======
AlexanderNull
RATS. The research they cited was done on the sleeping posture of RATS, a
quadrupedal, straight necked organism. I doubt it's very applicable overall to
the difference between lateral and supine posture in humans so I wouldn't take
this article to heart in order to adopt a sleeping position that's bad on your
shoulders and sinus development.

link:
[http://www.jneurosci.org/content/35/31/11034.short](http://www.jneurosci.org/content/35/31/11034.short)

------
RobertoG
>>"Sleeping on your side with a small pillow between your legs is considered
the ideal sleeping position."

What is the rationale behind the pillow between the legs?

~~~
wmblaettler
Probably to help align the hips and lumbar spine, otherwise the top leg would
twist your pelvis and spine with the downward pressure.

~~~
noobly
And it works wonders. Nothing repairs my tired back faster than a few
dedicated nights of sleeping like that.

------
1996
Sleep on the side with a very large pillow (or a human sized stuffed animal!)

It's soft to hug, and it allows to adjust not just the legs as mentionned in
the article, but the shoulders as well.

------
tuesdayrain
Anyone else able to sleep on their left side just fine but not on their right
side? I'm in fairly good shape but for some reason sleeping on my right side
just gives me a heavy feeling inside my chest that prevents me from falling
asleep. I've wondered what the effects of a lifetime of sleeping on one side
could be.

~~~
annywhey
I attributed side bias to my scoliosis for a long time. But after I switched
from a soft bed and traditional fluffy pillow to a more minimal blankets-over-
floor with small pillow, this problem went away and I will use either side
without difficulty.

------
victor106
For those who don’t know what lateral and supine sleeping positions are

[https://imgur.com/gallery/OuG6rBc](https://imgur.com/gallery/OuG6rBc)

------
Apocryphon
Shame that people with sleep apnea are advised to sleep on their backs. Though
the article does mention that supine is still better than prone.

~~~
trevyn
People with sleep apnea are advised to sleep with CPAP machines.

~~~
Apocryphon
Right, but also on their back while wearing their masks.

~~~
pkaye
I'd think that sleeping on the side would be better for them.

~~~
maccio92
Not sure about most masks, but the one my dad has would be super uncomfortable
to lay on his side

------
MaupitiBlue
Sleeping on my side kills my shoulders.

~~~
OiNG
sleeping on your side prefers a softer mattress then if you sleep on your back
for this reason.

